
Heroku taps industry vet Tod Nielsen as new CEO - craigkerstiens
http://gigaom.com/2013/06/26/heroku-taps-industry-vet-tod-nielsen-as-new-ceo/
======
kevin_morrill
The article did a pretty bad job chronicling his history at Microsoft.

Tod presided over developer tools at Microsoft during the 90s, and played a
key role in making Windows the most popular developer platform during the 90s.

------
gailees
Time to really kickstart the monetization?

